# Internal Microphone



## sramaswamy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm new to FreeBSD. I have a Dell XPS 15' laptop. It has a built-in webcam and microphone. I have heard that the support for webcam on FreeBSD is very primitive. I, however would like to configure my internal microphone which is not working now. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you show pciconf -lv|grep -A4 '^none'?


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Mel, Thanks for replying. Here is the required output

none0@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x022e1028 chip=0x283e8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
--
none1@pci0:11:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x11208086 chip=0x42298086 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel 4965AGN IntelÂ® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN(supporting 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N)'
    class      = network
fwohci0@pci0:3:9:0:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x022e1028 chip=0x08321180 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
--
none2@pci0:3:9:1:	class=0x080501 card=0x022e1028 chip=0x08221180 rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'R5C832, R5C843 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none3@pci0:3:9:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x022e1028 chip=0x08431180 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'unknown Ricoh MMC Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none4@pci0:3:9:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x022e1028 chip=0x05921180 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = '13871043 Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none5@pci0:3:9:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x022e1028 chip=0x08521180 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'unknown Ricoh xD-Picture Card Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 9, 2009)

So your audio card is working (it doesn't show up as none, which means there is a driver). You can get your SD card reader working by loading mmcsd kernel module:

```
# While running
kldload mmcsd
# To load at boot time
echo 'mmcsd_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf
```

The iwn driver can be used for your wireless card, but it's experimental.

Can you show the output of the following 2 commands:

```
mixer
cat /dev/sndstat
```


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Mel, Thanks for the quick response. Here are the required command outputs

*Mixer*

Mixer vol      is currently set to  10:10
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic

*SNDSTAT*

FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> at memory 0xfebfc000 irq 21 kld snd_hda [20071129_0050] [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/1r:1v channels duplex default)


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry for the hold up. You're using a 2007 version for the HDA driver. I'm quite confident that upgrading to 7.1 or a -stable snapshot after Feb 26th this year, will fix your problem.


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 21, 2009)

*No success yet*

Hi Mel,

I upgraded my system to FreeBSD 7.1. But even with this, the built-in microphone was not working. I then tried a fresh install of FreeBSD 7.1. But my microphone is still not working. Any other inputs required? Or any other suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## richardpl (Mar 23, 2009)

You can always ask on freebsd-multimedia mailing list. I'm sure that your sound card have multiple codec or whatever ....(I'm not HDA pro)

You need to update to 7 STABLE(it is now 7.2 PRERELEASE) and post pcm0 part of dmesg output again.


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Richard,

Thanks for replying. I had FreeBSD 7 earlier. I currently have FreeBSD 7.1 Release. Isn't that enough? Here are the required outputs

*dmesg | grep pcm0*

pcm0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfebfc000-0xfebfffff irq 21 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Sigmatel (Unknown)>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>

*uname -a*

FreeBSD BIGBANG 7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009     root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386


----------



## richardpl (Mar 23, 2009)

I cant help you, I'm not HDA maintainer.

Upgrade to 7 STABLE and/or ask on multimedia mailing list.


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a Dell XPS M1530 laptop running FreeBSD 7.1 Release. I would like to know how I can get my built-in microphone working. At the moment, it isn't working. I hope the following details of my system would be useful

*dmesg | grep pcm0*

pcm0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfebfc000-0xfebfffff irq 21 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Sigmatel (Unknown)>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>


*cat /dev/sndstat*

FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> at memory 0xfebfc000 irq 21 kld snd_hda [20080420_0052] [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/1r:1v channels duplex default)


*mixer*

Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2009)

Why are you asking the same question again?

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2689


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

As can be seen from my earlier post, I was asked by one of the members to post this question in the multimedia section. I don't know which is the right section. Hardware section looks more appropriate to me. Anyway, please advise.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2009)

The suggestion said: the multimedia mailing list not the multimedia sub-forum. Merging thread with the original one.


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------

